

Name.com just released the .FUTBOL domain name - pizzaisaveggie
http://name.com/domains/futbol

======
pestaa
Oh the confusion. Let's put up an ad that says somelocalteam.futbol in the
corner and see what happens. If there is no protocol specified, I have no way
to know what this is or if the typo is intentional.

I may be overly conservative, but why couldn't we just stick to 2-3 letter
TLDs...

~~~
DouweM
Note that "futbol" is _not_ a misspelling of "footbal," but rather the Spanish
spelling of the word.

